# New Model Look Bottle Cage



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas or Tino,

Any comment?

Please see pictures and discussion of this apparently new (or at least different) Look bottle cage. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98520

Thanks.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Here are a couple photos of the new cages. These are the only versions we have in stock, so if you have your dealer order some for you, these are what you will receive. I haven't had any issues with these cages, but I use standard size waterbottles (16oz. I think). Retail price for these cages is about $60, and they weigh about 23g.

<img src=https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a163/chza00/LookCage22.jpg>

<img src=https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a163/chza00/LookCage12.jpg>

*[email protected]*


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmmmm, now I just need to find a source to get them? Anybody know where to find them?

Found em at http://www.glorycycles.com/locaboca.html ... order time!


----------



## Rich.H (Feb 5, 2007)

Any idea if I can get these in the UK - anyone?

Rich


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

*Look Cage Ride Report*

Well, I was able to snag a 2007 model Look cage and installed it on my down tube. I wanted the lower insertion/removal height in order to have more room to insert/remove large bottles with the cap off on my 51 cm (S) 585 Ultra, since I like to drink with the cap off and to put the cap on/off while still in the cage.

I promptly took it out for a 115 km spin in the mountains, including over some sections of moderately rough road (on 6 to 7% descents), but certainly not racing down 10% cobbled grades. This cage required the least force of any cage I've used, carbon or "traditional". So much so, in fact, that the first few times I removed the bottle, I used so much excess force that I launched my hand into the bottom of the top tube - it took me a while to get used to the reduced removal force. I don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad thing - I guess it's a good thing as long as it never ejects a bottle. Anyhow, I was using a 25 oz. large California Springs DuoFlow bottle, and the bottle was never ejected. Whether it ever will, and whether it will last, remain to be seen. The rubber near the bottom of the cage seems to be a good thing - I don't know how that will stand up over time. I can say that in over 80,000 miles of riding with water bottles, about 3/4 of which were with large bottles, I have never ejected a bottle, although I once dropped a bottle (slipped out of my hand) while riding.

So my quick look impression of the 2007 Look cage is favorable. I am getting another for the seat tube.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Chas,

[obiwan]You hate your 595 and want to sell it to me immediately.[/obiwan]


----------

